# Announcing With Heart and Mouth: An Exposition of the Belgic Confession



## dannyhyde (Feb 19, 2008)

_With Heart and Mouth: An Exposition of the Belgic Confession_
by Daniel R. Hyde
Hardcover, 543 pages.
List Price $30.00/Sale Price: $24.00

__________

*The Belgic Confession is not a systematic theology but the historic and systematic confession of faith by the Reformed churches. With this commentary Danny Hyde has done the Reformed churches a great service by placing our confession in its historical, theological, and ecclesiastical contexts again. By reading it in the light of those contexts, he brings it to life for us in our time. Anyone wishing to understand better the Belgic Confession on its own terms and as it has been received by the Reformed churches must consult this intelligent work.*
—R. Scott Clark, Associate Professor of Historical and Systematic Theology, Westminster Seminary California

*It has been a long time since a Belgic Confession commentary of this caliber was last published in English. Biblical, historical, and erudite, Reverend Hyde helps the Confession speak freshly to our day. With Heart and Mouth will be warmly welcomed by pastors called to teach and preach the Belgic Confession.*
—Wes Bredenhof, Pastor, Langley Canadian Reformed Church, Langley, British Columbia


----------



## crhoades (Feb 27, 2008)

Just received mine today. Looks very well done. Can't wait to start it.


----------



## dannyhyde (Feb 27, 2008)

Hi Chris,

I look forward to any feedback you may have.


----------



## crhoades (Feb 27, 2008)

dannyhyde said:


> Hi Chris,
> 
> I look forward to any feedback you may have.


 
Interested to see how you dealt with 36 on the Civil Magistrate. You have truly provided the church with a great resource. From glancing through it, looks very well footnoted. Only feedback to offer so far would be to add a comprehensive subject/person/scripture index if you go to a second printing.


----------



## DavidCPorter (Mar 31, 2008)

Daniel, just obtained a copy of your book from Reformed Heritage. I look forward to reading the first book I will have read on the Belgic Confession.

Best regards,


----------

